# Amusing!



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Too funny in our American society.........


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

This is hillarious! I have the feeling we're going to be hearing more about Phillip in the future. Race doesnt matter but talant does...Jim


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

lol...a long movie, but it was worth it.


----------

